# Oily Water Separator Operation Method



## Haitham MagdyArif (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*Oily Water Separator Principle of Operation and Standard Flow Diagram.

طريقة تشغيل فاصل الزيوت 
شرح بسيط جدا مع الرسم الخاص بالدائرة 

يسمى أيضا فاصل مياة السنتينة ويعتبر من المعدات المهمة جدا على ظهر السفينة خصوصا مع تصاعد تطبيق و إحترام معاهدات الحد من تلوث مياة البحار.

يجب أن يكون دائما في حالة جيدة و يختبر أسبوعيا على متن السفن و جهاز تحديد نسبة الزيت ( PPM Moitor ) يجب أن يعاير سنويا مع ملاحظة تعرضة للتفتيش الدوري.



*


----------



## marine_eng (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الفاصل الاستاتيكى دة كان زمان ياهندسا دلوقتى بقى فية الروتوديناميك زى البروفاير تمام


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (28 ديسمبر 2009)

Dear marine engineer 
the static oily water separator is the one commonly used this days , because of its low initial cost compared with the dynamic one , also the dynamic one used for the large quantities of liquid to make semi full separation between the oil and water 
the IMO regulation for oily water separator allows 15ppm which can be reached easily by using the static oily water separator


----------

